# Horrible tragedy at Orange Lake [merged]



## jerseygirl (Jun 28, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...-old-girl-at-mini-golf-course-in-florida?lite


My heart goes out to this family.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2012)

My MIL in Orange Lake shared the article with us since we recently stayed there. Great family resort. What a tragedy! My prayers to this family.


----------



## Gail22 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Prayers to Family*

We have stayed there several times. I am very saddened for this family.  Such a senseless tragedy for a small child and those around her..Peace to all.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 28, 2012)

the little girl, god bless her soul, is from my area. here is our local paper article on this horrible tragedy

http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Medical-examiner-Latham-girl-was-electrocuted-at-3670461.php


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2012)

My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 28, 2012)

What a horrible tragedy.  Prayers to the little girl's family and to the injured man who tried to rescue her.


----------



## Dori (Jun 28, 2012)

My heart goes out to this poor family.

Dori


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2012)

This wasn't some unforseeable accident, but clear negligence.
I hope they're well insured, 'cuz there's gonn'a be hell to pay.


----------



## TUGfan (Jun 28, 2012)

*11yo dies @mini-golf Orange Lake Resort*

This is tragic almost beyond belief. 

11 yo girl was playing putt-putt. She reached into a shallow pond to retrieve her ball and was electrocuted in Kissimmee yesterday. 

My heart goes out to the girl's family and all others involved in this tragedy.

Link for Orlando TV station for full story...

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/deputies-investigating-death-11-year-old-girl-reso/nPg3L/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 28, 2012)

That is horrible news. I have an 11 yr old and wouldn't know how I could go on if something like that happened.


----------



## Tia (Jun 28, 2012)

Very very sad


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 28, 2012)

This is awful! I'm so sorry for this poor little girls family!  So very sad and senseless.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't get over something like this happening.  My heart bleeds for the family.  I am surprized she had the guts to retrieve a ball in a pond down here, we are always afraid of alligators and snakes...never would think electrocution.

I agree that there will be hell to pay, but nothing would be able to compensate me if I lost any of my children to something so senseless.


----------



## moeman (Jun 29, 2012)

*girl electocuted at Orange Lake*

Has anyone seen that a girl was electrocuted playing miniature golf st Orange Lake in Orlando?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 29, 2012)

Reportedly, there was a pump in the pond that had shorted and the circuit-breaker was not GFI, contrary to code... An example of how cutting corners in a seemingly mundane matter can have tragic consequences.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 30, 2012)

How saw and tragic.  Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## InsuranceMan (Jul 2, 2012)

*Our hearts and prayers go out to the family who lost their child*

last week at Orange Lake in Florida.  What a tragic accident, let alone to happen during a family vacation.

May God bless and keep you...

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## siesta (Jul 2, 2012)

Extremely tragic, I hope the resort and supervising staff will be held accountable for their negligence.

"A building safety department official told WKMG that the electrocution may have been caused by a possible faulty pump connected to the wrong circuit breaker.

The station also reported that the resort's golf course was connected to several electrical code violations."


----------



## chrispy08 (Jul 2, 2012)

so sorry of the loss, my boys and I  have played mini-putt there several times and know the course well, will never be albe to play there again, again so sorry for the senseless loss. Chris


----------



## Patri (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2012/6/30/orlando_lake_resort_.html

The story.


----------

